# Euro on the up



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

...........should we thank the voters of the good 'ol USofA..... :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anything would be better than that Moron Romney who knows nothing outside the USA.

Watching the news about America, I am amazed at the percentage of New Yorkers who are allowed to vote for President of the 'world'.

They all knew a bloody great hurricane called Frankenstorm Sandy was going to be the most destructive in NY history. At least we did on this side of the pond.
Well surprise, surprise thousands of vehicles were abandoned in low lying areas and few bothered to stock up with fuel. They had at least a week of warnings. The Mayors came right out and told them to stock up.!!!

What do we see now? Lines of people queuing for gas and basic supplies. All the time complaining about the lack of other people running around fetching and carrying all the stuff they were told to get.

But we now see they can bring in Generators for voting stations. 
Anyone with half a brain will realise most of the people these same generators are going to allow to vote will not be very happy with Obama. Like it was all his fault. 

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Anyone with half a brain will realise most of the people these same generators are going to allow to vote will not be very happy with Obama"

Something lost in translation there Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> "Anyone with half a brain will realise most of the people these same generators are going to allow to vote will not be very happy with Obama"
> 
> Something lost in translation there Ray.


Hi.

Didn't you know Professor Stanly Unwin taught him to write :lol: :lol: :lol: 



 Deep joy and fundimoles :wink:

Nice one .

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe they have given generators the vote in NYC? They say it's the place that starts trends  

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would definately vote for a generator, but not on a campsite!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

pippin said:


> "Anyone with half a brain will realise most of the people these same generators are going to allow to vote will not be very happy with Obama"
> 
> Something lost in translation there Ray.


Think I missed a comma. ...................... ' .................. there.

Ray.


----------

